# Hives: Plastic or wooden?



## MillsFarmFamily (Nov 14, 2005)

My hubby is interested in getting started in beekeeping, but would anyone here have a preference on which is better: wooden hives or plastic hives? Thanks so much for any advise before I buy his Christmas present


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Start with wood. The plastic takes some getting used to. The wood is accepted easier and can be made at home to expand. The plastic can be tried a piece at a time after the second or third year.
One of the better suppliers, of which there are many, is http://www.kelleybees.com/
the Walter T. Kelley company.
A good source for info is
http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/Ultimatebb.cgi?action=intro
Good Luck


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Is he into woodworking at all?

And definitely consider beesource.com!


----------



## MillsFarmFamily (Nov 14, 2005)

yes, makes just about everything we have, but someone told us it would be just as economical to just purchase a new set-up. Don't know if that is true or not?


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Then he can probably make most things cheaper, definitely if you would be paying shipping. Cheap or free lumber would make a huge difference too of course.


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Keeping bees is easily our most rewarding farm experience. The reward is great compared to the amount of effort. Unless you have access to the proper dimensions of wood and routering tools etc, and your time is not worth anything...it is vastly more economical to purchase the first 'hive'. I have not heard of plastic hives, but I have heard of plastic frames. A 'hive' consists of multiple pieces. 1) Bottom Board 2) Supers (boxes) 3) Frames 4) Queen Excluder 5) Inside Cover 6) Outside Cover

You will need the following for one hive:
1 Bottom Board
4-6 Supers or Boxes
Enough frames to fill each super 9 frames each
1 Queen Excluder
1 Inside cover
1 Outside cover

Your local honey producers coop will have all of these materials and all of the information you require. A good book on the subject is highly recommended.
As far as wood or plastic frames...I prefer plastic as they are already formed and put together...last indefinitely and don't require constant repair or replacement.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

My opinion is a lot of the info. here doesn't consider your first post. If you are buying your husband a christmas gift, I would consider any or all of the following:

1 Starter hive with frames and foundation, complete with bottom board, inner lid and outer lid, all wood.

1 Smoker

1 Bee book

A subscription to "Gleanings in Bee Culture"

A subscription to "The American Bee Journal"


Let him add to from there. He most likely will not be happy with other purchases you make for him, as most of them will be "personal choice" items.
IE: You buy a Dodge when he likes FORD better.


----------



## MillsFarmFamily (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks, that's just what I was hoping for. Off to place my order.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Too many choices there. That's why I left them out. Let him buy them. Buy the wrong ones and he will never use them. He'll just go buy the ones he likes.


----------

